# WPA_GUI failed to open control connection to wpa_supplicant

## elbartoqwertyuiop

I have a BCM4318 card that works through ndiswrapper.  It has no problems connecting to unsecured networks, but it fails when trying to connect to my WPA secured network.  I tried to use WPA_GUI to connect to the access point instead of knetworkmanager and it gave me this message:  

```
user@localhost ~ $ wpa_gui

Failed to open control connection to wpa_supplicant.

PING failed - trying to reconnect

PING failed - trying to reconnect

PING failed - trying to reconnect

PING failed - trying to reconnect
```

Is this somehow related to my problems with WPA?  If so, how can I fix it?

----------

## Paczesiowa

wpa_gui is just a frontend, you have to start backend - wpa_supplicant. set up /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and /etc/conf.d/net (smth simple should be ok - modules_wlan0=("wpa_supplicant")) and fire up init script for wlan interface, then you can connect with frontend.

----------

## elbartoqwertyuiop

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> wpa_gui is just a frontend, you have to start backend - wpa_supplicant. set up /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and /etc/conf.d/net (smth simple should be ok - modules_wlan0=("wpa_supplicant")) and fire up init script for wlan interface, then you can connect with frontend.

 

Nope, still cannot connect to wpa_supplicant.  I was able to connect to a wpa netowork, but only if it's the first network I connect to.

----------

## Paczesiowa

post output of 

```
ps aux | grep wpa_supplicant
```

 after starting net.interface script

----------

